# [SOLVED] mmc.exe issue



## sooyong94 (Oct 26, 2011)

OK. Since I have updated my PC to XP SP3, my pc is running just fine right now. However when I try to load Device manager or anything related to mmc.exe, an error message regarding the entry point not found is displayed instead. After searching around the Internet, it turns out I have to uninstall SP3 and reinstall the standalone version but it is a tedious and time-consuming process. Anyway to fix this? I have a slipstreamed XP SP3 CD anyway.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

Can you post some event errors? or a screenshot of the error?

Dave


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

He sooyong94. Welcome to TSF! :wave: 

Have you tried running anything like "sfc /scannow" from a command prompt?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

can you go Start/Run and type *eventvwr.msc* or does this fail as well? Have you tried doing a System Restore to a time before this happened? Do as *Michael Larsen *suggested and go to Start/Run and type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. Put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing files from the CD.


----------



## sooyong94 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

@spunk.funk sfc /scannow is fine. No problems at all.
Event Viewer just won't start :upset: Here's the pic:-


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

Try uninstalling SP3 restart the computer and reinstall SP3 stand alone
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/mmc-exe-entry-point-not-found-283193.html


----------



## sooyong94 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

I couldn't uninstall SP3 and revert it to SP2.... Please help. :4-dontkno


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

Hi

Searching for your problem it seems you might have 2 things wrong:

1. One of your MMC files are corrupt or the wrong versions.
Go to *Start *-> *Run *-> type *cmd *-> *enter/ok*
Once the Command Prompt has opened then type in each of the following commands pressing enter after each line.

```
cd /D %windir%\system32

ren mmc.exe mmc.old
ren mmcbase.dll mmcbase.old
ren mmcndmgr.dll mmcndmgr.old
[B]
copy d:\i386\mmc.ex_
copy d:\i386\mmcbase.dl_
copy d:\i386\mmcndmgr.dl_[/B]

expand mmc.ex_ mmc.exe
expand mmcbase.dl_ mmcbase.dll
expand mmcndmgr.dl_ mmcndmgr.dll

exit
```
Please note that I am assuming your CD/DVD drive letter is D:
If this is not the case then change the commands in *bold *above to reflect your CD/DVD drive letter.

You can also copy the commands in the code block and paste it into notepad. Then save the file on your desktop as RunMe.bat. Once saved run the file. (Remember to change the CD/DVD drive letter)

Once done try MMC again.

2. Some web sites also suggest that this error can be caused be a virus infection. If that is the case then you have to start a new thread in the Virus/Malware support section.
First you should read the "First Steps" document and gather all the required reports.
If you cannot complete a step, just skip it but be sure to include this information in your post
Then start a new thread in the virus/malware section and attach the reports you have created.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

To do what Albert wants you to do (Point 1) you will need your Windows XP CD in the drive first.

Dave


----------



## sooyong94 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

Thanks!! It worked! :smile:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: mmc.exe issue*

Glad to hear that you got it resolved  

Dave


----------

